# New To Glock



## Dudejp87 (May 11, 2010)

New to the Glock family, just brought home a new to me G19. After 50 rounds at the range it feels good and I'm very happy with the gun, only one mag though so Ill need to pick up a few more. Overall, high five to the glock guys for a great gun.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats on your new Glock. My first Glock was the 17. I was so happy with it that I bought the 19. Unfortunately my hand is to big and I get slide burn when I shoot it. DOn't have this problem with the 17. So. Soon I will be buying a laser beavertail combo for the 19 so I can shoot without getting burnt.
I wish some one made just a beaver tail for the Glock, cause I would love to do this without having to pay 160+ for the laser that I don't really need.

Any way. You said you only had one mag. Did you buy this used? cause it if was new you should have received two mags.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------



## Dudejp87 (May 11, 2010)

Yes, this is a used firearm, new to me. Looks to be in like new shape though, no wear on the feed ramp or any other internal parts..


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Glocks are the guns you hate to love. :mrgreen:

I never thought I liked them until I decided to get a 10mm, and found the G20 to be the best one for my needs. 

It is one of my very favorite handguns, now, despite being ugly and not really fitting my hand very well. Glocks just work, and keep on working, very well.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats on the new-to-you 19. I also have a 19 that I bought earlier this year and probably have well over 1000 rounds through mine with no failures or problems. 

I may be a bit of an oddball but I actually like how Glocks look. They have the appearance of a no-nonsense instrument and are distinctive. To me, they evoke their Austrian origins.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations on the G-19. My first handgun was a G-32. It is my favorite, and that's saying a lot since I have many other guns that I enjoy almost as much. I purchased Storm Lake barrels in 9mm and .40 S&W so it is very versatile. I also own a G-21 which is also a favorite.


----------



## jaxladder4 (May 28, 2010)

Have the Glock 21 also and enjoy shooting it. The new RTF frame was a good improvement for grip.


----------



## Wake County Glockman (Jul 28, 2010)

Dudejp87 said:


> New to the Glock family, just brought home a new to me G19. After 50 rounds at the range it feels good and I'm very happy with the gun, only one mag though so Ill need to pick up a few more. Overall, high five to the glock guys for a great gun.


*Congradulations on the G19 what generation is it? My 1st Glock was a G22 2nd gen. I purchased a G19 in '08 also 2nd gen. I don't like the finger grooves. My next one will be a G17 also 2nd gen. I have Crimson Trace grips on all my pistols, so no need really for the light rail. :smt1099
*


----------



## dee (Jul 31, 2010)

*purchased my first glock 2 months ago*

I shocked myself and bought my first Glock a 21SF, wow was i amazed with the accuracy of this gun and shot around 300 rds so zero problems at all. i'm also surprised with such little recoil with a polymer frames lack of weight...and 13 rds of .45 just makes it even better..thanks to all david


----------



## dee (Jul 31, 2010)

*the glock bug bit me again wow that felt good.....*

well today after reading about the g19 i went out to my favorite local gun shop and bought a g19 g4....i am still somewhat in the learning curve since i bought my firsy glock a 21 sf....a short time ago I also bought a iwb Galco model N3 for the g19..makes areal comfortable set-up. I always come home and do a good cleaning then apply some slide -glide to the frame where the rails make contact...then for the fun ..i went across the street into the woods and shot win. white box 115gr fmj as i expected not a single problem excecpt the is capable of shooting much better than i but as are many these days. The captured recoil spring looks similar to the ruger p95 which is superb one especially for the low cost. I will talk to my father about the slide glide and post more info. it works wonders on any auto. i have runs the slide as smooth as butter litterally.Iam just assuming the recoil spring change on the g4 would be glock going after nato nations where their loads saami specs are hotter than ours...the back strap just simpley makes the g19 more adaptable and comfortable to shoot from small hands to large hands like mine. Some folks may have some issues shooting weak ammo so that is also where slide -glide is another plus to use. Some folks do not like change at all with such a business as guns they all must adapt to stay ahead or even with all the competion out there. I have most of the CZ line already and would not part with any..i also bought a XD subcompact for carry ...i have galco stow-away iwb and a fist custom fit otw that is also a nice set-up...thanks to all on this forum it is helpful and full of knowledge...any further info on glocks or xds it would be appreciated thanks,david


----------

